# The Bullseye "Classic"



## bullseyeben!

Some may of seen this favorite of mime in action, if not well..
It's a great Target / Hunter banded accordingly.. and my fav deign to date...
A quick vid, and some.pics, would love to see some other members have a crack too, cheers all:




PDF. Via hrawk, what a bloke BTW... would love to see some exotic or non timber frames to my design here, so get cracking peep! Cheers to all,.... Ben


----------



## Hrawk

I can't say enough good things about the one I have.

Very unique shape that just melts into the hand.

Oh yeah, one other thing. The template does not show where to cut the finger grooves. That is up to the maker to place them to fit his or her own hand. Got 6 fingers ? No problem.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Too right mate, forgot that one..... so lefties and righties pay close attention...or it won't be worth it! Good luck all..., Ben


----------



## Blue Danube

Very nice love the sculpting!


----------



## Dayhiker

beautiful!


----------



## e~shot




----------



## bullseyeben!

Dh, bdb, and eshot, thanks.... i appreciate the kind remarks.. I would be happy to make one for all of you...but I guess you all can do your own now, just note the finger grooves, and positioning of them, as this is the most important part of this deign....


----------



## NaturalFork

I love the color of that wood. Nice video too. All around great slingshot. Thanks for the PDF Hrawk.


----------



## AJW

Bullseye, beautiful slingshot and your craftsmanship is excellent. Have to love it. What did you tie the bands to the forks with? I have a guess, but I'd rather know for sure. Thanks.

Al


----------



## Aras

Thanks for the design! What are those white balls?


----------



## bullseyeben!

Ajw: I tied the fork ends with a generic band, roughly resembles tb black, the pouch ends I usually tie with a softer band the band I'm shooting as I feel i get better life span, so if I'm shooting tb gold, ill tie the pouch end with tb blue...

Aras: Hrawk took that photo, but I reckon they are sa50 tracer marbles, that allow you to easily track the flight all the way to the target... i bought some at my ammo shop: trumark Sa50 tracers..


----------



## Hrawk

Aras said:


> Thanks for the design! What are those white balls?


They are 10mm Alumina Oxide grinding media. Heavier than glass, bit lighter than steel. A bit expensive at approx $26 per kilo.


----------



## bullseyeben!

I stand corrected lol, look identical to SA50 all the same, thanks hrawk..


----------



## MrTriscuit

Love this model


----------



## Hrawk

SlingshotTristin said:


> Love this model


It's a very good shooter that's for sure. Nice low forks for easy power handling and a nice long handle for a very secure grip.


----------



## MrTriscuit

Got it today gonna post pictures and video this weekend


----------



## Hrawk

Cool man, make sure you post them in the Secret Santa Showcase thread too!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12252-secret-slingshot-santa-2011-showcase/page__hl__showcase__fromsearch__1


----------



## MrTriscuit

Will do!


----------



## Beanflip

Great design Ben. I cut this one from King Starboard. Such a different shape than most and so good. Thanks for sharing. This one should be on everyone's to do list.


----------



## musicman

I'm a newbie, in fact I just registered on the forum today. I ordered a Scout about a month back, immediately upgraded the bands on it (added some power) and have shot a lot. My son, who is a very good woodworker was here and shot it. He was thinking slingshot - sure. He was blown away by how hard, how far, and how straight it shot. So his fist comment is - I can make one of these. He a has a lot of exotic woods lying around - he has built several electric guitars.

That led me to this forum and spefically the template forum. Your slingshot was one of the first I viewed and also most impressive!! Thanks for including all the photos of the finished product!! (Not to many people do) The design is very basic, but the sculpting turns this into a piece of art!!!! With your photos the imagination can come up with all kinds of possible woods/wood combinations. I sent this to my son and he said this would be a good one to start with. So, I'm not sure when we'll try this. but we will give your design a "shot."

Beautiful work and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## bigron

great plinker


----------



## bullseyeben!

Beanflip said:


> IMG_0263.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0275.JPG
> Great design Ben. I cut this one from King Starboard. Such a different shape than most and so good. Thanks for sharing. This one should be on everyone's to do list.


Who knows how I missed this post, but that's awesome mate.... a different take on the basic model, I like it... the shape of the lower handle I have slightly beefed up, and the finger grooves I see as a way to ensure a constant grip or hold... but that's cool man! Hope to see it in action soon


----------



## bullseyeben!

musicman said:


> I'm a newbie, in fact I just registered on the forum today. I ordered a Scout about a month back, immediately upgraded the bands on it (added some power) and have shot a lot. My son, who is a very good woodworker was here and shot it. He was thinking slingshot - sure. He was blown away by how hard, how far, and how straight it shot. So his fist comment is - I can make one of these. He a has a lot of exotic woods lying around - he has built several electric guitars.
> 
> That led me to this forum and spefically the template forum. Your slingshot was one of the first I viewed and also most impressive!! Thanks for including all the photos of the finished product!! (Not to many people do) The design is very basic, but the sculpting turns this into a piece of art!!!! With your photos the imagination can come up with all kinds of possible woods/wood combinations. I sent this to my son and he said this would be a good one to start with. So, I'm not sure when we'll try this. but we will give your design a "shot."
> 
> Beautiful work and thanks for sharing!!!


Thanks for the kind words mate, ill be waiting keenly for the end results!  As I mentioned above I now prefer I slightly bigger butt on the design see my avatar or attached pic... & if any one reading this is competent in pdf design, I wonder if they could possibly slightly alter the pdf at the start of this topic to resemble handle in the attached picture here? Thanks in advance...


----------

